# Drill for bucket meat mixer



## Tballard169 (Feb 21, 2020)

When I made my sticks I used my cordless hammer drill and it mixed great except my battery dies really quick.  So ended up finishing up by mixing by hand.  This hammer drill giving to me from my dad....always been ok for drilling a couple holes in concrete. I don't really want to spend over a hundred bucks on a new battery.  The batteries on eBay are half the price of less than half and says combatible with ridgid tools. Has anyone ever bought these batteries from eBay?  

Been thinking about just buying a corded hammer drill for about 50 bucks.   The corded hammer drills range from 7 to 10 amps. So not sure if that matters or not. Thanks for any input you guys or gals might have..


----------



## Braz (Feb 21, 2020)

I've gone through a half dozen or more Porter Cable and DeWalt battery drills - I used to have a cabinet shop. My 30 year old corded Porter Cable 3/8 is still going strong. Posted for whatever it might be worth.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 21, 2020)

I've ordered DeWalt batteries from Amazon.  Worked fine until the drill finally died.

For corded I have a 40+  year old Milwaukee Magnum drill, a 25 year old Dewalt hammer drill, and my father's (very old) Blue Point .
The Milwaukee is a beast and you can find them used for reasonable prices.


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Feb 21, 2020)

Milwaukee is a beast.. sometimes Home Depot runs crazy good sales around holidays.. they might have one going on now. The Fuel series has a little more oomph for Milwaukee, but the regular is still really good. I use them for my automotive job and they hold up really well and have 5 year warranty on tools and 3 year warranty on batteries


----------



## tardissmoker (Feb 21, 2020)

A 10 amp corded drill is equivalent to a 2 hp motor, a 7 amp is equivalent to just over a 1 hp motor. Both should be enough for a bucket mixer. Pick a good brand like Milwaukee or Porter Cable on sale and enjoy. I have a 8 amp Porter Cable and it does a smashing job. Pun intended.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 22, 2020)

Another vote for the Milwaukee mag. Mine is around 25 years old and is a beast. You throw this is in low gear and start drilling with a nail eater bit. You better hold on! For what you're doing. A corded drill is a better idea.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 22, 2020)

Buy the cheapest 1/2” drill at harbor freight no need for a hammer drill


----------



## Steve H (Feb 22, 2020)

No, he doesn't. But Harbor freight? If he does that then at least get one labeled heavy duty. It might last awhile. Not one of their 20.00 pieces of crap that'll burn out after 10 minutes of constant use under load.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks guys!  I forgot about checking harbor freight!   They have a corded heavy duty drill intended for mixing paint and concrete for 60 bucks. After the 20% coupon  it is under 50 bucks!


----------



## tallbm (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi I mix via this method.  Get a corded 10amp drill or better in the amperage.  The more powerful motor does better when you get 10-15 pounds of meat tacked on top of the mixing paddle in the bucket.
I have worked with a 7 or 8 amp drill and it doesnt do nearly as well as the 10amp drill.
Im using some off brand I got from Amazon that was a "heavy duty" drill.

If at anytime you feel the drill is simply over matched for your bucket approach switch to using a cooler so less meat stacks up on top of the paddle, this will help the drill out.

Get ready to enjoy a totally faster, better, and easier to clean approach to mixing good quantities of meat and seasoning ! :)


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 8, 2020)

My new heavy duty mixer drill works awesome! Bought the most expensive half inch mixer drill harbor freight sells which was still only 50 bucks after the 20% coupon


----------



## Steve H (Mar 8, 2020)

That looks like a decent drill. Nice score!


----------



## tallbm (Mar 11, 2020)

Tballard169 said:


> My new heavy duty mixer drill works awesome! Bought the most expensive half inch mixer drill harbor freight sells which was still only 50 bucks after the 20% coupon



I don't know what the specs are but it surely looks like it can do the job.  Enjoy and try not to slap yourself with the bucket handle should it begin to twist hahaha :)


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 17, 2020)

Tballard169 said:


> My new heavy duty mixer drill works awesome! Bought the most expensive half inch mixer drill harbor freight sells which was still only 50 bucks after the 20% coupon


Where can I find a mixing paddle/blade like that?


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 17, 2020)

unclejhim said:


> Where can I find a mixing paddle/blade like that?










I found it at Menards....I also got a traditional spiral paint mixer but this paddle has worked great so haven't tried the other one.


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 17, 2020)

Tballard169 said:


> I found it at Menards....I also got a traditional spiral paint mixer but this paddle has worked great so haven't tried the other one.


Do you remember what it is called?Went to Menards web site but couldn't find it.


Tballard169 said:


> I found it at Menards....I also got a traditional spiral paint mixer but this paddle has worked great so haven't tried the other one.


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 17, 2020)

unclejhim said:


> Do you remember what it is called?Went to Menards web site but couldn't find it.








Maybe drywall or


unclejhim said:


> Do you remember what it is called?Went to Menards web site but couldn't find it.
> [/QU
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tallbm (Mar 21, 2020)

unclejhim said:


> Where can I find a mixing paddle/blade like that?



Here is the one I use and it is the longest I could find to make the mixing easier.








						46" Hex Shaft Junior Mud Mixer
					

Cast aluminum paddle 8-1/2" x 5" deep. 7/16" steel shaft works in slow speed 1/2" drill



					www.krafttool.com
				




46 inch long! U need a 1/2" chuck wired drill that works best if it is a 10amp drill or better.  Under 10amps has a harder time.


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 21, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Here is the one I use and it is the longest I could find to make the mixing easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll look for that.


----------

